# stolen a3?



## mikeyr0x (Mar 8, 2002)

http://www.audiusa.com/shared/....html
http://www.stolena3.com/

how come audi is making a big deal out of this?
are they that mad that one of their dealerships got robbed?
seems werid to me.


----------



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: stolen a3? (mikeyr0x)*

http://www.stolena3.com/archives/001176.html

_Quote »_What's all this, then?
Congratulations! You've discovered a fun, interactive, fictional story sponsored by Audi. This campaign is similar to what's known as "Alternate Reality Gaming," in which a community of users become a part of the story, interact with its characters, and help each other unravel its mysteries along the way. If you'd like to immerse yourself in this entertaining, challenging experience, visit the discussion forum and join in the fun! (And don't worry, nobody will call you at 3:00 a.m. -- it's not that immersive.)


----------



## mikeyr0x (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: stolen a3? (TeroV)*

bleh figured
great ****ing marketing


----------

